# Voss bros



## ZE52414 (Aug 14, 2017)

So I picked up a really cool picture of the bicycle shop that was in my area years ago. If anyone was familiar with the PEORIA KING badge I beleive it would have come from this place. 

The photo is quite large so hopefully they can do it! Thanks for looking guys


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 16, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 660687 So I picked up a really cool picture of the bicycle shop that was in my area years ago. If anyone was familiar with the PEORIA KING badge I beleive it would have come from this place.
> 
> The photo is quite large so hopefully they can do it! Thanks for looking guys



Are you selling the photo? Thank you, Barry


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 16, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Are you selling the photo? Thank you, Barry



I may make some copies and sell the copies. I'll look into the price of copying it.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks! Have a great day! Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 17, 2017)

YES! That's the home of the Peoria King... S. Adams Street, Peoria. Have been there with my Dad, to get bearings, etc. before 1955. During 1955 the grand-daughter of I. Schwinn, and her husband, came to Peoria and purchased Voss Bros. Named it Illinois Cycle.... Her grandson manages it yet today. New location, tho...


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the info! Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 18, 2017)

I have two Voss Bros Peoria King badged bikes, It is one of my favorite badges.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 18, 2017)

I am real familiar with that photo. Just look at the wall on the right l. That banner on the wall is gigantic!!  Probably one of the coolest pieces of bicycle ephemera I've ever seen. Very cool shop. Thanks for sharing. I am with barnyguey.. let me know on copy as big as I can get...


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 19, 2017)

I would love a copy! Let me know when you are able to copy it. Thanks! Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 19, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> I am real familiar with that photo. Just look at the wall on the right l. That banner on the wall is gigantic!!  Probably one of the coolest pieces of bicycle ephemera I've ever seen. Very cool shop. Thanks for sharing. I am with barnyguey.. let me know on copy as big as I can get...





barnyguey said:


> I would love a copy! Let me know when you are able to copy it. Thanks! Barry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk



I haven't forgot guys. Just been quite busy. I'll see what I can find out tomorrow! Do you guys think I can take a picture of the entire picture and make copies or will I have to take it out of the frame and make copies that way? My picture is roughly 36x24 so it's quite large. What's my options here?


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Aug 19, 2017)

I think if you take it out of the frame and make copies it would turn out much better, although with the new digital cameras you may be able to do a good job that way also Barry.


----------

